# Das beste Spiel der Gamescom 2011: Ihr habt gewählt - Battlefield 3 nicht auf Platz 1



## DH (24. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das beste Spiel der Gamescom 2011: Ihr habt gewählt - Battlefield 3 nicht auf Platz 1* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Das beste Spiel der Gamescom 2011: Ihr habt gewählt - Battlefield 3 nicht auf Platz 1


----------



## Dreamlfall (24. August 2011)

Wtf als ich für BF3 abgestimmt hab hatte es 60%


----------



## Prilli91 (24. August 2011)

Wow, 45.95% aller Stimmen für Guild Wars! Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet!
Ob da manche nicht vllt. doppelt abgestimmt haben 

Mein Favorit ist BF3, spiele selbst keine Rollenspiele!


----------



## HMCpretender (24. August 2011)

Ich denke Guild Wars hat das Lob verdient.


----------



## Dyson (24. August 2011)

Klar, Guild Wars 2 ist das beste Spiel der Gamescom (mit mysteriös hohem Abstand) und die WM 2022 findet in Katar statt.


----------



## wickedinsane (24. August 2011)

Als ich abgestimmt hatte waren es auch über 60% für BF3; es ist grober Schwachsinn, dass sich Guild Wars auf legale Weise an BF3 vorbeigeschoben hat!!! FRECHHEIT!!!!


----------



## trnapster (24. August 2011)

Da hat sich wohl NCsoft in die PcGames HP gehackt und hat die Ergebnisse verändert


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (24. August 2011)

Im gegensatz zu BF3 hat Guild Wars den 1 platz richtig verdient,
die entwickler geben sich bei dem Game richtig mühe etwas halbwegs neuartiges auf die beine zu stellen...


----------



## Sirius89 (24. August 2011)

VERDIENT sag ich da.

Guild Wars 2 ist echt verdammt beeindruckend.
Is definitiv nen Day1 buy.


----------



## DH (24. August 2011)

Dyson schrieb:


> Klar, Guild Wars 2 ist das beste Spiel der Gamescom (mit mysteriös hohem Abstand) und die WM 2022 findet in Katar statt.


 
Wir reden hier von insgesamt mehr als 8000 Stimmen. Wenn Guild Wars 2 davon 45% aufweist, dann müssten sich die Guild Wars-Fans mit ihren Proxys aber ganz schon Mühe gegeben haben.


----------



## Odin333 (24. August 2011)

wickedinsane schrieb:


> Als ich abgestimmt hatte waren es auch über 60% für BF3; es ist grober Schwachsinn, dass sich Guild Wars auf legale Weise an BF3 vorbeigeschoben hat!!! FRECHHEIT!!!!


 
Das kommt mir aber auch spanisch vor. Ich habe schon relativ am Anfang abgestimmt, und da war BF3 sehr deutlich vor allen anderen.


----------



## Ronni312 (24. August 2011)

Bububububul..shi shi shit. 

BF3 is locker das beste.


----------



## z3ro22 (24. August 2011)

also ich fand gw 2 langweilig da warte ich lieber auf tera


----------



## Bonkic (24. August 2011)

ziemlich erstaunlich.
würde vermuten, dass da vielleicht ein gw2-fanseite einen aufruf gestartet hat.


----------



## calibrero83 (24. August 2011)

PFFFF, Guild Wars 2, was is´n des für ne Sch31$$3 ?? Is ja lächerlich, Battlefield 3 war mit weitem Abstand vorne und auf einmal Guild Wars? Naja wen interessiert schon Guild Wars... was is´n des überhaupt für´n Spiel, noch nie was davon gehört, Hahaha


----------



## Dyson (24. August 2011)

DH schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von insgesamt mehr als 8000 Stimmen. Wenn Guild Wars 2 davon 45% aufweist, dann müssten sich die Guild Wars-Fans mit ihren Proxys aber ganz schon Mühe gegeben haben.


 
Scheinen Fanatiker gewesen zu sein.


----------



## nullskill (24. August 2011)

guild wars 2 ist mit sicherheit genial, aber DAS hier ist gefaked! definitiv! denn bf3 von 60% runterzubekommen wäre sehr schwierig geworden! ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. August 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ziemlich erstaunlich.
> würde vermuten, dass da vielleicht ein gw2-fanseite einen aufruf gestartet hat.


 
wo du recht hast, hast du recht.

Vote for Guild Wars 2 as Best Game of gamescom 2010 - Guild Wars 2 Guru Forums


----------



## MisterSmith (24. August 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ziemlich erstaunlich.
> würde vermuten, dass da vielleicht ein gw2-fanseite einen aufruf gestartet hat.


Bei einem Forenthread einer GW-Seite wurde darauf hingewiesen und bei einer der Antworten hat jemand auf ein Video verlinkt, wo gezeigt wird, wie man solche Umfragen manipulieren kann.


----------



## boyclar (24. August 2011)

Ach Gw2 hat es verdient, ist ja auch ein klasse Spiel! Und BF3 mal ehrlich so toll bis auf die grafik ist das jetzt auch nicht...


----------



## German_Ripper (24. August 2011)

Absolut nachvollziehbar. Erst GW2 und dann BF3 ... so muss das sein... Diablo hätte ich eher auch der 3 gesehen aber was solls, Platz 5 ist auch ok.


----------



## Celso-Flores (24. August 2011)

lol, knapp 50%. Stinkt ja gewaltig nach Betrug... Da hättet ihr lieber einfach nichts veröffentlicht


----------



## L3gend33 (24. August 2011)

Mmmh....Seltsam...ich dachte Gestern wäre Battlefield ganz vorne gewensen?
Naja ist ja auch egal. Bin eh für Guild Wars 2. Das wird ein super Spiel. Freu mich schon drauf Außer das die ganze Sache mir auch etwas merkwürdig vorkommt finde ich das GW2 den ersten Platz verdient hat.


----------



## Aspharr (24. August 2011)

guild wars 2 hats verdient so weit oben zu sein wobei 45% echt ien bisschen zu viel ist


----------



## MrAss (24. August 2011)

Eher hätte Risen 2 den ersten Platz verdient :o
Bf3 und Skyrim haben immerhin einen Nachvollziehbaren Platz, aber GW2 auf Platz 1?! Never Ever!!!


----------



## Odin333 (24. August 2011)

Interessiert sich eigentlich irgend ein Redakteur dafür, dass hier gut 80% der Leute einen Fehler vermuten?


----------



## MICHI123 (24. August 2011)

Vlt. wurden die Fanboy votes von den BF Fanboys erkannt und rausgefiltert


----------



## MChief0815 (24. August 2011)

Japp, sieht sehr nach Beschiss aus. Auch wenn es den ersten Platz verdient hätte, ist die Prozentzahl zu hoch!


----------



## DH (24. August 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Interessiert sich eigentlich irgend ein Redakteur dafür, dass hier gut 80% der Leute einen Fehler vermuten?


 
Das Ergebnis steht, wieso sollte man aufgrund von Vermutungen daran was ändern? Guild Wars 2 hat die meisten Votes, ob da jetzt eine Fan-Aktion dahintersteht oder nicht.


----------



## Exar-K (24. August 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ziemlich erstaunlich.
> würde vermuten, dass da vielleicht ein gw2-fanseite einen aufruf gestartet hat.


 Nicht nur eine Seite, es sind wieder mal ziemlich viele Quellen die das verbreiten.
Aber das ist vollkommen normal, das kann man schon seit über einem Jahr beobachten (Best of E3, Most Wanted, Awards, Best of dies, Best of das, etc). Überall wo es irgendwelche Abstimmungen gibt und GW2 dabei ist, wird durch massive Aufrufe der GW Communities oft das Ergebnis verzerrt.
Wenn sie Spass daran haben, soll es ihnen gegönnt sein. Ein ernstzunehmendes Resultat ist es dadurch aber keinesfalls.

PS: Das hier BF3 zu Beginn recht weit vorne war, liegt daran, dass es ein wenig gedauert hat, bis sich das Voting herumgesprochen hat.


----------



## TheChicky (24. August 2011)

Voting hin oder her: Welches Spiel die Leute WIRKLICH für das beste halten, werden allein die Verkaufszahlen entscheiden.


----------



## Hitman0215 (24. August 2011)

Dass es "Das eine beste Spiel" nicht gibt ist so oder so klar, der eine steht mehr auf Ego-Shooter, der andere auf RPGs und der nächste ist vielleicht ein Tetris-only-Player, insofern kann für jeden ein anderes Spiel sein "bestes Spiel" sein. Sich da jetzt über irgendwelche Umfragen aufzuregen ist doch kindisch, vom 1. Platz wird Guild Wars 2 auch nicht besser und vom 2. Platz wird Battlefield 3 auch nicht schlechter (andersrum genauso). So lange mir im Endeffekt das Spiel gefällt ist mir so eine Umfrage genauso egal wie irgendwelche schlechten (oder guten) Bewertungen von Spieletestern oder Käufern.


----------



## lead341 (24. August 2011)

Ich habe mal in ausländischen Foren geschmökert (USA, Frankreich, GB) - dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die deutschen Spieler wohl teils andere Vorlieben haben. Ok, BF3 wird überall "hoch gehandelt", aber bzgl. Guild Wars 2 und Star Wars Old Republic ist es teils doch eher umgekehrt. Ich hatte damals auch Guild Wars gespielt und die ganzen Videos von GW2 angesehen - aber worin liegt denn da jetzt genau die Faszination im Vergleich zu SWTOR?


----------



## JCFR (24. August 2011)

Hmm... is wohl Geschmackssache. 
MMOs stehen bei mir generell nich so hoch im Kurs, da is ME3 schon sehr viel mehr was für mich. 
Allerdings wirbt  SWTOR ja mit einer durchgehenden Story, auf die der Spieler Einfluß nehmen kann und jeder somit einen eigenen Verlauf hat. Bin gespannt, ob die Tests das bestätigen. 
GW hingegen lief bei mir immer unter PVP mit aufgesetzem PVE und Singleplayer.


----------



## 5h4d0w (24. August 2011)

metro am letzten platz?! also das ist vielleicht armseelig... -_-


----------



## ceik (24. August 2011)

Ich halte von der Umfrage nicht viel.

Battlefield 3 und Guild Wars 2 werden beide geniale Spiele.
Gw2 wird halt was ganz neues. Und bitte erst über das Spiel informieren bevor ihr wieder anfangt zu heulen.  Danke.
Und Skyrim natürlich! 

Und wie schon unten gesagt, ist das alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Hitman0215 (24. August 2011)

JCFR schrieb:


> MMOs stehen bei mir generell nich so hoch im Kurs, da is ME3 schon sehr viel mehr was für mich.
> Allerdings wirbt  SWTOR ja mit einer durchgehenden Story, auf die der Spieler Einfluß nehmen kann und jeder somit einen eigenen Verlauf hat.


 
Macht Guild Wars 2 doch auch, man schreibt die Geschichte des eigenen Charakters selbst und die ändert sich mit jeder Entscheidung.


----------



## Mandavar (24. August 2011)

Hitman0215 schrieb:


> Macht Guild Wars 2 doch auch, man schreibt die Geschichte des eigenen Charakters selbst und die ändert sich mit jeder Entscheidung.


 
Das haben bis jetzt viele MMOs gemacht. Unterschiedlich ist in dieser Hinsicht allerdings, dass SWTOR im Gegensatz zu GW2 extrem viel Wert auf die Schilderung der Story durch komplette Vertonung und Film reife Cutscenes setzt. Das macht GW2 genau so wie alle anderen MMOs nicht wirklich.


----------



## Verbil99 (24. August 2011)

Wasb GW2 aber dafür von GW1 warsscheinlich größenteils übernimmt und was es von SWTOR unterscheidet sind die großartigen Quests - nicht ein einziger "töte 30 Monster" - die faszinierende riesige Spielwelt und das grandiose Kampfsystem. Und dazu ne hammer Grafik. Hat Platz 1 echt verdient meiner Meinung nach. Die leute dies schon gespielt haben sagen es ist großartig.


----------



## Yooschi (24. August 2011)

gw2 wird ein tolles Spiel, keine Frage. Betrachtet man aber nur das gezeigte der Gamescom 2011 liegt bei mir Das Spiel mit Sicherheit nicht auf Platz 1. Es sind einfach zu viele und zu unterschiedliche Top Titel, als dass man diese vergleichen könnte.


----------



## Hitman0215 (24. August 2011)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Das haben bis jetzt viele MMOs gemacht. Unterschiedlich ist in dieser Hinsicht allerdings, dass SWTOR im Gegensatz zu GW2 extrem viel Wert auf die Schilderung der Story durch komplette Vertonung und Film reife Cutscenes setzt. Das macht GW2 genau so wie alle anderen MMOs nicht wirklich.


 

Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, Tonmaterial gibt es extrem viel in Guild Wars 2 und die Cutscenes sind vielleicht nicht unbedingt in filmreifer Rendergrafik, dafür aber schön mit Concept Arts gemacht.


----------



## Maddddinmit4d (24. August 2011)

Also ich persönlich freue mich auf GW2, seitdem es angekündigt wurde. Mich fasziniert die Spielwelt & die Rassen genauso wie in ME3, doch mein Geschmack tendiert dennoch zu GW. Was natürlich noch ein großer Unterschied zu den meisten anderen MMOs ausmacht, ist das Bezahlmodell: Weder ein richtiges F2P-Modell (ja, Item-Shop, aber angeblich bis jetzt nichts, was man braucht, nur "Komfort-Items") noch ein jeden-Monat-was-bezahlen-Modell - Einfach einmal wie ein normales Spiel kaufen, und trotzdem ein MMO in der Hand haben. Und ich glaube, das zieht dann wieder mehr Spieler an, als wenn man hört "Hier, ich will 13€ von dir im Monat" oder "Du kaaannst zwar ohne Premium-Account spielen....jedoch nur eingeschränkt".


----------



## endmaster (24. August 2011)

bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der diese Bildergalerien schrecklich findet? warum gibts keine listen mehr? auch aufm Handy sind die unglaublich nervig ....


----------



## Dyson (24. August 2011)

endmaster schrieb:


> bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der diese Bildergalerien schrecklich findet? warum gibts keine listen mehr? auch aufm Handy sind die unglaublich nervig ....



Nein, die sind zum Kotzen. Aber so ist das wenn obrige Sesselfurzer sich was ausdenken.


----------



## TryMission (24. August 2011)

Okay, DAS finde ich mal wirklich überraschend; dass PC Games-Leser Guild Wars 2 auf Platz 1 wählen, obwohl hier in letzter Zeit doch eher Titel wie Battlefield 3, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 und The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim dominierten.

In Punkto Bildergalerien kann ich mich nur anschließen; irgendwie nicht leserfreundlich. Ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck, aber die Redaktion wird sich schon etwas bei gedacht haben (Gibt garantiert haufenweise mehr Klicks ...)


----------



## der-jan (24. August 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Interessiert sich eigentlich irgend ein Redakteur dafür, dass hier gut 80% der Leute einen Fehler vermuten?


bleib mal auf dem teppich
warum sollte das ein fehler sein? solche votings zeigen doch in der regel nur welches spiel die eifrigeren fans hat und an diesem beispiel beweißt es, daß die battlefield fans deutlich fauler sind als die guild wars fans


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. August 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> an diesem beispiel beweißt es, daß die battlefield fans deutlich fauler sind als die guild wars fans


 
oder weniger kindisch.


----------



## philipp141294 (24. August 2011)

Da hat sich wohl irgendne Facebook Seite mobilisiert 
Metro hätte jedoch eindeutig einen höheren Platz verdient


----------



## Valarius (24. August 2011)

Skyrim hätte ich auch vor Guild Wars 2 erwartet, es gibt ja noch nicht mal einen Release-Termin....

Egal, die sind sowieso bei mir!!!!

Skyrim sieht einfach genialst aus!


----------



## Zeeed (25. August 2011)

Nur Nerds können darüber streiten, welches von ihren Lieblingsspielen nun den ersten Platz verdient hätte und welche Spiele scheisse sind. 

Zudem frage ich mich, warum Guild Wars 2 die Community so in Fanatiker und Hater spaltet. Es gibt nichts was man an GW2 hassen kann: ein tolles, neues Konzept, gute Grafik, dynamische Events und auch die Geschichte wird toll. 
Star Wars wird auch ein gutes Spiel, also zerreibt euch doch nicht die Köpfe welches besser ist.

Die Umfrage ist natürlich nicht repräsentant, aber GW2 gleich fertig zu machen, ist auch nur kindisch. 

Ich persönlich hätte BF3 an der Spitze vermutet und mir Skyrim dort gewünscht.


----------



## der-jan (25. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> oder weniger kindisch.


du hast schon den einen oder anderen thread bezüglich mw3 vs bf3 hier gelesen oder? also "weniger kindisch" fällt raus 

ich finde das auch irgendwie gar nicht kindisch - in der videospielemedienlandschaft und besonders auch auf der seite hier wird ein promotion stil bei manchen spielen gefahren, der jenseits von gut und böse ist, da knallen zu bestimmten spielen die unsinnigsten "news" täglich auf - egal ob nun ein vogel gegen die fensterscheibe des entwicklerbüros geflogen ist oder ob sich die farbe des verpackungsschriftzugs von mintgrün in grasgrün geändert hat....wenn da ein paar leute dieses spiel mitspielen und "ihren kleineren" titel mal an die spitze irgend eines kleinen umfrage platzieren - dann ist das für mich eher zum schmunzeln


----------



## REAG (25. August 2011)

Wenn man sich alle Antworten anschaut könnte die Umfrage sogar stimmen.
ca. 40% der Leute hier verteidigen GW2. 

Als ich abgestimmt hab war GW2 übrigens bei 56% ist dann jetzt dann aber wieder runter auf 46%.


----------

